# Coding Rain Sensing Wipers



## ashu_20m (Sep 2, 2012)

Anybody knows how to increase the sensitivity of the rain sensing wipers ?


----------



## Andrew88 (Feb 5, 2011)

Nobody ? 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ashu_20m said:


> Anybody knows how to increase the sensitivity of the rain sensing wipers ?





Andrew88 said:


> Nobody ?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I read in one of these posts that Octopump did this, so PM him, and post back here with the code.


----------



## ashu_20m (Sep 2, 2012)

I did PM Octopump but no response..



shawnsheridan said:


> I read in one of these posts that Octopump did this, so PM him, and post back here with the code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ashu_20m said:


> I did PM Octopump but no response..


I talked to him. He said you can Code only the sensitivity of the wipers, but not the speed:

JBBF => RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_1 > 5 -- position 1(default 3)
JBBF => RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_2 > 9 -- position 2 (default 7)
JBBF => RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_3 > 0D (13 in Hex) -- position 3 (default 11 Hex 0B)


----------



## ashu_20m (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Shawn -- will try it this weekend...



shawnsheridan said:


> I talked to him. He said you can Code only the sensitivity of the wipers, but not the speed:
> 
> JBBF => RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_1 > 5 -- position 1(default 3)
> JBBF => RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_2 > 9 -- position 2 (default 7)
> JBBF => RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_3 > 0D (13 in Hex) -- position 3 (default 11 Hex 0B)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ashu_20m said:


> Thanks Shawn -- will try it this weekend...


Don't get too excited. As I wrote, these control the Sensitivity, but not the Speed.


----------



## ashu_20m (Sep 2, 2012)

I did the coding. I understand it only increases the senstivity.. and not the wiper speed... I am ok with the wiper speed.. but at times I felt the wipers are not sensitive enough in light rain/drizzle... Will have to wait to see it in action, next time I am driving in rain..

Thanks for your help....



shawnsheridan said:


> Don't get too excited. As I wrote, these control the Sensitivity, but not the Speed.


----------



## nucleotide (May 19, 2012)

What about setting the automatic wipers to always be on?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nucleotide said:


> What about setting the automatic wipers to always be on?


Does not exist, or at least it has never been identified.


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

nucleotide said:


> What about setting the automatic wipers to always be on?


Not a good idea anyway. My wife use to own a MB that had auto sensing wipers. They did stay on and sometimes would wipe when the windshield was completely dry. This can lead to scratches on the windshield.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> I talked to him. He said you can Code only the sensitivity of the wipers, but not the speed:
> 
> JBBF => RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_1 > 5 -- position 1(default 3)
> JBBF => RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_2 > 9 -- position 2 (default 7)
> JBBF => RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_3 > 0D (13 in Hex) -- position 3 (default 11 Hex 0B)


Shawn - are these recommended settings?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> Shawn - are these recommended settings?


That is what the OP changed them too. I have never altered mine, so I can't say.


----------



## MoRobb (Apr 7, 2014)

I realize this is an old thread. I tried to update the sensitivity on my f10. I can read and see the setting for RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_1/2/3/4. I can select the Werte value and select edit. I get a drop-down box, that only has the default value. How do I change the value? I tried just typing it (05), insert and delete do not work, backspace does not work? How do I enter the value?

Any help would be appreciated.

Robb


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You need to read this:

E-Sys - How to Change Werte Values.pdf:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327695&d=1338725691


----------



## MoRobb (Apr 7, 2014)

Shawn,

Thanks for the assistance. I missed that in the doc's.

Robb


----------

